# Fuel issue - Yanmar 180D



## ddossey

My little Yanmar generally runs like a top and is a tough little machine. Once about 6 months ago, it acted like it was starved for fuel, then died out in the pasture. I restarted after a few minutes and have had no additional problems until last week. I had it under a medium load, and it did the same thing. I could restart, but then it would die again. The longer the interval between attempts to start, the longer it would run. 

I suspect fuel issues, but would like to start with the most likely first. I have filters (fuel) ordered and should be here tomorrow. The fuel bowl looked pretty dirty, but no obvious water. I took the filter out completely, refilled the bowl and put it back on, and it did basically the same thing. Ran for about a minute that time. My auto mechanic suggested that there may be a "sock" filter of some sort in the tank that could be clogged up. Anyone know if this is true? He also suggested the possibility of air in the system and suggested bleeding the lines where injected into engine. My problem with that is I don't know how air could have gotten into the system at any time up until possibly when I pulled the filter and that was AFTER the problem presented. 

Any troubleshooting ideas of techniques would be welcome. 

DDos


----------



## Kd7lmq

Dirty fuel filter will cause this, or maybe the O-ring between the bowl and the housing is bad. I have a 186D and stay on top of the filters. Change it once a year, just part of the standard maintance.


----------



## winston

Fuel tank good and clean? Nothing gettting over the hole going out from it? All fuel lines and connections good? Talked to a man the other day that had a cracked fuel line on a diesel truck and it sucked air. If you have an air compressor you might try blowing out your filter until the new one arrives.


----------



## ddossey

Thanks for your recommendations. Going up on Wed and I will be checking out the things you suggest. Filter was really dirty. That is for certain. I should have new filter with me. From what I am hearing I suspect the problem is somewhere between the tank and the bowl outlet rather that downstream from there. I am going to start on that end of the system.

DDos


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

My 47 Chevy truck did that very same thing. Turns out it was a piece of plastic floating in the tank. It would get sucked into the pick up then drift away after it died, then get oriented over the hole and sucked against the pick up and so on.


----------



## Jerry/MT

ddossey said:


> Thanks for your recommendations. Going up on Wed and I will be checking out the things you suggest. Filter was really dirty. That is for certain. I should have new filter with me. From what I am hearing I suspect the problem is somewhere between the tank and the bowl outlet rather that downstream from there. I am going to start on that end of the system.
> 
> DDos


If the filter was pretty dirty, you may have found the problem. However, it's also possible that the fuel tap at the tank bottom is clogged. Someof them have screens. It also possible that there is water in the tank and that's freezing and limiting flow. Remember this if the filter doesn't solve your problem.

Before you do anything, make sure the battery is fully charged because when you pull the filter, you'll have to bled the air out of the filter and the lines, bleed the pump if it has a bleed screw, and then bleed the injectors. The injectors will have to be bled by cranking the starter.
Your owners manual or service manual will explain this. If you don't have one , get back to me and I'll tell you how you can do this in the general case, because I'm not familiar with your specific tractor.


----------



## Mickey

Would not overlook the possibility of having an almost completely blocked tank vent. Runs for a while then stops. after a short while air back in the tank and can run a short while until a vac pulled again.


----------



## ddossey

Thanks for all the help! Primary problem was a block in the line just as it was coming out of the tank. I may have to remove the tank and clean out before it is all over, but running great for now. Cleaned out everything I could and replaced the filter. Runs like a top!


----------



## GVTT55

Mickey said:


> Would not overlook the possibility of having an almost completely blocked tank vent. Runs for a while then stops. after a short while air back in the tank and can run a short while until a vac pulled again.


Mickey, I am having trouble with my diesel tractor see message below,


I have a TT55 that was purchased in 2003. My tractor starts up and runs full power for about 20min then slowly dies. I have done the following:
1. drained full tank, replaced with new fuel
2. blown out full line from pump line to tank to make sure filter in needle valve is clean.
3. replaced full filter.
4. cleaned air filter and removed it during the 20 min to see if it was the problem. 
5. cleaned drop filter in pump primer
6. have not cleaned injectors or replaced fuel pump.

What am I missing? only 670 miles on tractor. Please help 

Could a blocked tank vent cause this? Have no idea if their is even one on my tractor.


----------



## Mickey

Sorry but not familiar with your tractor so have no knowledge of possibilities. What's with the 670 *miles* on the tractor?


----------

